# The bite



## Colleen Sayre (Feb 4, 2012)

I am curious about biting and getting some constructive advice. I am of course, trying to keep the bite out of my dogs for herding and for a service dog (obviously) which goes against the natural instincts for the dog, I think (?) 
Beyond teething, how do encourage bite for protection work vs discourage for my type of work? Which is more difficult?
My new Aussie pup has a lot of drive and bite. I don't want to loose the drive even though she will hopefully be a service dog because I'm experimenting with re-directing that drive towards her work. With my Border Collie, I was told to stop the stare, stop the crouch and correct the drive and it was a bit like holding back the tide. He did eventually make an amazing service dog because of his focus. This time around I want to use the energy of the drive but not allow the dog to misdirect it. 
Service dog training can be as mentally challenging as a physical challenge but mental exercise cannot replace physical exercise. 
Are we capable of putting in a bite or taking out the bite or is it solely based on the disposition and breeding of the dog?


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Colleen Sayre said:


> I am curious about biting and getting some constructive advice. I am of course, trying to keep the bite out of my dogs for herding and for a service dog (obviously) which goes against the natural instincts for the dog, I think (?)
> *Beyond teething, how do encourage bite for protection work vs discourage for my type of work? Which is more difficult?*
> My new Aussie pup has a lot of drive and bite. I don't want to loose the drive even though she will hopefully be a service dog because I'm experimenting with re-directing that drive towards her work. With my Border Collie, I was told to stop the stare, stop the crouch and correct the drive and it was a bit like holding back the tide. He did eventually make an amazing service dog because of his focus. This time around I want to use the energy of the drive but not allow the dog to misdirect it.
> Service dog training can be as mentally challenging as a physical challenge but mental exercise cannot replace physical exercise.
> Are we capable of putting in a bite or taking out the bite or is it solely based on the disposition and breeding of the dog?


what do you mean by protection work?

I would say that for most, if training a service dog, there would be no need to encourage a dog to bite, in regards to protection work, as most people see it..


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Colleen Sayre said:


> I am curious about biting and getting some constructive advice. I am of course, trying to keep the bite out of my dogs for herding and for a service dog (obviously) which goes against the natural instincts for the dog, I think (?)
> Beyond teething, how do encourage bite for protection work vs discourage for my type of work? Which is more difficult?
> My new Aussie pup has a lot of drive and bite. I don't want to loose the drive even though she will hopefully be a service dog because I'm experimenting with re-directing that drive towards her work. With my Border Collie, I was told to stop the stare, stop the crouch and correct the drive and it was a bit like holding back the tide. He did eventually make an amazing service dog because of his focus. This time around I want to use the energy of the drive but not allow the dog to misdirect it.
> Service dog training can be as mentally challenging as a physical challenge but mental exercise cannot replace physical exercise.
> Are we capable of putting in a bite or taking out the bite or is it solely based on the disposition and breeding of the dog?


Why use a certain breed for a service dog if you are take out what is part of the breed's mental/physical presentation [no eye, crouch or drive in a BC]? Most herding people that do any type of real work with the dog will tell you to not take the bite/grip out of the dog. When you say put in or take out, what type of bite are you referring to. This is a forum of primarily protection dog trainers and not just any bite will do. Also, put in a bite and take out a bite, for what? You also won't see a lot of australian shepherds here. Puppy bite generally fades after 12-16 weeks. Aussies are generally more bark than bite. They also tend to dash in and bite and dash out. You haven't described your type of work as far as service dog is concerned. As far as a bite/grip in herding, you don't discourage it, you help the dog to understand that its situational as to when its allowed/needed and address any confidence issues. As far as puppies in the bitey stage, give them a toy. Where did your aussie puppy come from--working lines or show lines and which. 

Terrasita


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Colleen Sayre said:


> ... With my Border Collie, I was told to stop the stare, stop the crouch and correct the drive and it was a bit like holding back the tide. He did eventually make an amazing service dog because of his focus.


 I love it, like taking the 4x4 out of the truck! I would have found someone who knew more about the breed!


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Howard Gaines III said:


> I love it, like taking the 4x4 out of the truck! I would have found someone who knew more about the breed!


I would have suggested different breeds/dogs. It does seem quite bizarre to a herder that you would get a dog for a purpose for which it is not bred and take out its instinctual motor pattern and communication for what it has been bred for.

T


----------

